
Humans Running in Place on Water at Simulated Reduced Gravity (2012) - bookofjoe
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0037300
======
bookofjoe
Could humans run on water? [https://www.outsideonline.com/1783941/could-
humans-run-water...](https://www.outsideonline.com/1783941/could-humans-run-
water#targetText=A%3A,but%20only%20under%20specific%20conditions).

